# Sylvia and Alan and fluffs have evacuated their home due to the fires



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts to Sylvia, Alan, and the fluffs. Early this morning (around 3AM) a neighbor knocked on their door and said they had to evacuate immediately ... due to the fires spreading to Santa Rosa.

Right at the moment, they are staying with client's of Alan's. So, they are safe. But, that can change, too. The fires could spread to where they are right now. But, understandably, Sylvia is very scared. They were not able to take anything with them except the fluffs and their bird. I was so relieved to know they are all safe and okay. Sylvia will keep in touch with me. Right now she is exhausted because she has not had any sleep and realizes they might lose their home. She told me downtown Santa Rosa is in flames and even from what I understand ... mostly everything has burned down.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts their way. I can not even imagine, what they are going through. To have your entire life unended like that. Hoping the fire diverts before reaching their house. I just looked at some of the pictures of the fire and it is bad. I glad they and their fluffs and bird got out safely.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thinking of you, Alan, and the fluffs Sylvia. Sending positive thoughts that your home will be spared and that they get these fires under control very soon. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gosh! I hope and pray that there home will be ok.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have had Sylvia on my mind all day---constantly praying for her safety & sanity. Thank God she is for the moment safe!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

1995 we went through fire storm, we lived in the country, I was home alone when I was told to evacuate I stayed home until Lorin got there. I watched trees go up like match sticks. We had just built our small home, i remember Lorin and I laying hands on our home and praying The Lord giveth the taketh away, Blessed be the name of the Lord. We we took our photos, and Lorin took our insurance papers. You just don't have time to get anything else. We left with our neighbors not knowing if we would have a homes to go back to. the road was closed, the back road had a tree that had fallen. Lorin drove back and got his chain saw and cut the tree so we could get by. After that I knew if we lived in the country that we had to have many ways out. For us the winds changed course and our house was saved. 
It's so stressful I will be praying for Sylvia and Allen, this is just terrible for them and all the people affected by this fire. Marie please let Sylvia know I am praying for them


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh that is so scary  . We are praying for them. Please send them our hugs and love.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending more prayers for them, what a nightmare. I hope their home is saved.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

How scary! Prayers that they all stay safe.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Many prayers have been said for Sylvia and Alan and her babies.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This is such terrible news. My heart breaks for Sylvia. It is a relief to know they are safe. I remember how thrilled she was when they bought that home. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be keeping Sylvia and her family in my thoughts and prayers during this very stressful time that they and their home will be safe.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Pray that all goes well. Thank god all are safe.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending positive thoughts for Sylvia, her family and all those affected by the horrible fires in California.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am thankful that Sylvia and Alan and their pets are safe. I will be praying that their house will be ok and they will be able to return to it. I feel sick to my stomach and I'm totally numb knowing that this has hit one of my SM family. I pray that all involved in Ca stay safe.
rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

lynda said:


> I am thankful that Sylvia and Alan and their pets are safe. I will be praying that their house will be ok and they will be able to return to it. I feel sick to my stomach and I'm totally numb knowing that this has hit one of my SM family. I pray that all involved in Ca stay safe.
> rayer:rayer:rayer:



:goodpost:
:ThankYou:Lynda--I agree.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm watching the news as I type, 

Heavenly Father hear our prayers, Lord be merciful, so many have lost all their material possessions, thank you Lord that you have spared lives. Lord we ask that you put your angels around Sylvia and Allen's home. Lord bring calmness over their hearts, your peace that passes all understanding, may they see your mighty hand at work. When one of us hurt we all hurt. Thank you Lord for hearing my prayer. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylvia posted on FB about an hour ago that she can't up-date just yet as her "hands are shaking so hard." Prayers continued!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw the pictures in the Washington Post and New York Times this morning. It looks really bad. The downtown was completely razed. There were pictures of hospital personnel wheeling patients down the street in gurneys, with the fire visible behind them. There are a lot of fires going on in that area right nor and several of the vineyards were completely destroyed and it will take years before the grape vines produce again.

I know it is cliche but Alan, Sylvia, and the fluffs and bird are all uninjured, and that is the most important thing. I don't know what is left of Sylvia's house, but I woke up in the middle of the night in chills thinking about the destruction that could be. I really hope her house was left untouched.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting here, Marie and talking to Sylvia. I've been sick over this fire since yesterday. I was so relieved that Sylvia and Alan and the pets got out. That is the main concern but now I was more worried that they might have lost their house from that last post on FB about her shaking too much. I hope it isn't because the house is gone. Praying for her.
And yesterday I also I first found out my friend who lives in Santa Rosa too escaped with two of her children and their pets and the 3rd son was supposed to follow but he didn't have enough gas so was staying at the house. I thought I'd go out of my mind with worry. He's only in his early 20's. They weren't able to go back to get him because of the roads closing but last night they went back and got him. They're house was standing but it looked like a war zone and the fire was possibly coming back again. They had to leave their horses because they had no way to transport them. He's a vet so you can imagine how much this hurt. They marked the horses with IDs. Not to many things are scarier than raging fires. Hoping my friends will be okay and all the others who have suffered from it. :smcry:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just talked with Sylvia again. Now they might be forced to evacuate from the location where they are now. No news about their house ... I don't think they will know anything until the fires are out. 

Understandably, all the fluff babies and her bird are stressed and confused. 

I just hope and pray they don't have to evacuate from this area, too. Sylvia did tell me that it means so much to her that all of you care ... she truly appreciates it.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I can't even imagine how she must be feeling. Just as long as they all stay safe is the main thing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Marie---we are all concerned in this terrible situation for Sylvia, Alan, the pups & her bird. I am close to tears as I write---my heart is breaking for all who are there and in such distress. I know some won't make it out, some will have lost everything except the clothes they are wearing. Many will face PTSS because of the anxiety. We are all flirting w/stress fatigue as we watch the videos---but the poor people who are living it. Among Harvey, Irma, the L Vagas shootings & now this----well, it just is a lot. 
Last week some of our very best friends lost their SIL--who was only 44 very suddenly & under difficult circumstances---completely out of the "blue." Life is precious. We need to all pull together & see where we can agree on life & how to live the short amount of time we have on this earth. There has been so much political turmoil in the last year as well. 
Let's hug our babies tightly & thank God for the goodness that we have been blessed to enjoy. I send each of you my heartfelt friendship & love.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have no words, only tears. I'm so upset for Sylvia, Alan and all their pets and friends and neighbors. Prayers for all in California!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This is so stressful for them. As long as they're safe, that's what matters. At least I'm relieved to know that as this point they didn't find out they lost their home. I was worried that was what she was shaking to much about. Wish I could give her a hug. She and Alan continue in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Prayers for all, I can not imagine and it breaks my heart. So much devastation.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Prayers continue for all involved. I just can't imagine what those people must be going through.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

If Sylvia and family need a place to stay, please tell her to call me! I'm in Nor Cal, out of the danger zone.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sylvia I am thinking about you. Stay safe.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> If Sylvia and family need a place to stay, please tell her to me! I'm in Nor Cal, out of the danger zone.


Elisabeth, I posted your message on Sylvia's FB page. She will really appreciate your kind offer. That is so sweet and thoughtful of you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, Marie.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Poor Sylvia sending prayers...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just a brief update ... I spoke to Sylvia for a few minutes later this afternoon. 

Sylvia and family are still in the same location/house with their friends. There is still a chance they all might have to evacuate. I think that in the meantime they are trying to hose down the property and house. Sylvia describes the house as more of a huge mansion ... so, it sounds as though there is a lot of property to hose down. 

These fires are still spreading ... very scary.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

It must be so frightening and frustrating to be in this situation where you have absolutely no control over what happens. I’ll keep them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Madison's Mom said:


> It must be so frightening and frustrating to be in this situation where you have absolutely no control over what happens. I’ll keep them in my thoughts and prayers.


It's also got to be a terrible feeling with not knowing if you have a home to go back to. Sylvia thinks the house is probably gone ... but, still holds on to hope that their house will still be there.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, Marie. It's just so hard all around. There isn't an hour that goes by when Sylvia and my friend Cheri aren't on my mind. I'm glad she's safe right now and hoping her house is still there.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks, Marie. It's just so hard all around. There isn't an hour that goes by when Sylvia and my friend Cheri aren't on my mind. I'm glad she's safe right now and hoping her house is still there.


Sue, does your friend Cheri live in Santa Rosa, too?


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update Marie. My heart goes out to Sylvia - I just can't imagine the pain she must be experiencing. I remember when she moved in to that house and how excited she was. She posted pictures of her backyard and the beautiful flowers. So hard not knowing what has happened. My prayers for her and her family continue.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for keeping us updated Marie! My heart hurts for Sylvia.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, do you know if Sylvia had fire insurance? Not that this would ever be able to replace a "home" but it would at least be a start. I am so, so sorry this has happened to so many people so very quickly. I would be in shock.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I would also be in shock. Looking at the devastation, it is unreal. I know technically they are just things, but things have meaning. From the pictures I have seen, it is hard to imagine the undertaking that clean up and rebuilding will require.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The pictures hit us really hard but I know they do not convey the agony of what it is really, really like. Fire can be so devastating---as can flooding. Unspeakable really.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Marie, I've been worried as well...so much destruction. Praying Sylvia & her family remain safe with their friends, as well as for all the others dealing with yet another devastating fire. We just spent time in Oregon recently, and the smoke from the fires was just terrible. Hugs & Prayers for all.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Marie, do you know if Sylvia had fire insurance? Not that this would ever be able to replace a "home" but it would at least be a start. I am so, so sorry this has happened to so many people so very quickly. I would be in shock.


Sandi ... Yes, Sylvia and Alan do have insurance. Alan has his own contracting business building houses, too. So, yes, that would at least be a start.

I keep on thinking about Sylvia's garden. And, the roses and the fairy garden. 

I haven't spoken with Sylvia yet today ... but, I will try and reach her in a few hours. (at the moment Krisi is on her way to give Snowball laser treatments and take some blood tests).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just saw on Facebook that Sylvia posted that her house burnt to the ground. 
Such devastating news though I think that Sylvia felt this was so all along. I'm just sitting here crying. 
:crying:


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, does your friend Cheri live in Santa Rosa, too?


Marie - yes, Cheri also lives in Santa Rosa. Just praying she still has a home.  Her husband is a veterinarian so they've been sleeping at his office and taking care of all the animals who have been brought in with injuries from the fire. I just can even imagine what these friends are going through.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I have no words..... So very sad.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I feel so badly for Sylvie and Alan and your friend too Sue. She must be heartbroken to think of her home and leaving it all. Thank goodness they are safe. 
It's similar to the fire in Alberta a year or so ago. I hope their friends house is OK and they don't have to move from this home too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just can't imagine the horror of such tragedy. I am so, so sorry!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. It must be devastating.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So horrible. I feel sick inside.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I think we are all sick to our tummies on this! We must band together and find out how we can help Sylvia and Alan and the kids. Such devastating news. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I just saw on Facebook that Sylvia posted that her house burnt to the ground.
> Such devastating news though I think that Sylvia felt this was so all along. I'm just sitting here crying.
> :crying:
> 
> Marie - yes, Cheri also lives in Santa Rosa. Just praying she still has a home.  Her husband is a veterinarian so they've been sleeping at his office and taking care of all the animals who have been brought in with injuries from the fire. I just can even imagine what these friends are going through.




(((( no )))) I can't even imagine what Sylvia and Allen are going through, just devastating news. Oh Sylvia I'm so sorry sorry. You are in my prayers :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sherry said:


> I think we are all sick to our tummies on this! We must band together and find out how we can help Sylvia and Alan and the kids. Such devastating news. I can't even imagine.


Yes if there is anything I can do I'm here


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I just saw this on FB. I am devastated for Sylvia!, Thank God they are alright, which is what's important. Though, so very sad they lost everything, material things can always be replaced, a life can not, so Im feeling very relieved and grateful they evacuated when they did.
Sending hugs and love to you Sylvia!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sherry said:


> I think we are all sick to our tummies on this! We must band together and find out how we can help Sylvia and Alan and the kids. Such devastating news. I can't even imagine.


I have been thinking about this, too. MAybe a Go Fund Me page on FB would help. And, with a Go Fund Me link for those on SM who are not on FB. That way Sylvia and Alan could use the money as they feel it is needed for themselves and the fluffs. 

I don't know how to set up a Go Fund Me ... but, of course, like everyone else, I would contribute. These sad and horrific circumstances are so different ... even if we wanted to ... there is no place to send gifts or cards. But, with such a huge loss of their home, maybe cash would help right now.

I am heartbroken and devastated for Sylvia and Alan. 

Sue, I am thinking about your friend Cheri, too. So, so sad.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OmG, this makes me so sad. I have been watching all the news and it is just frightening. I grew up with hurricanes, but this to me is more frightening.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh no! This is devastating. I'm so sad for them. Several years ago my secretary lost her home to a wildfire. I went to her house the next day with her...it was so very sad as she recounted all the precious mementos that were lost. Just heartbreaking.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I was so upset I hit send too soon. We have all paws crossed and will help in anyway.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think a Go Fund Me Page is a great idea, Sue has been in contact about it. Also, I am going to comb through SM this weekend and collect pictures that Sylvia has posted. I will look through my email, because I know she sent me some movie clips. I would like to collect them and make them easily available to her. Thanks Marie for that idea. I would be happy to collect from others also. I would love to do more, but not sure what to do.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Please let me know about the GoFund Me page. If you want, I can set this up. Sue, please let me know if you want me to do this.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> I think a Go Fund Me Page is a great idea, Sue has been in contact about it. Also, I am going to comb through SM this weekend and collect pictures that Sylvia has posted. I will look through my email, because I know she sent me some movie clips. I would like to collect them and make them easily available to her. Thanks Marie for that idea. I would be happy to collect from others also. I would love to do more, but not sure what to do.


Walter, do you have experience in setting up a go fund me? Would you be willing to do that?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just posted on Sue's FB page with an update from a phone call I had with Sylvia earlier this evening. Sue, if you read it on your page ... could you please transfer to SM what I wrote? Thank you, if you can. If you cannot, I understand and I will post it here early morning ... I just need to get a little sleep, falling asleep at the computer.

Lynn just posted here that she can set up the Go fund if it's okay. I think that would be great. Walter already has a project going with collecting pictures. I can help with that, too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Is there anyone on SM that would be close enough to foster, hopefully close enough so they can visit too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - we have offers of fostering nearby with two of our AMAR board members, Gayle and Chandra. They are in Northern CA and have offered so I think that will work out. And there are a couple of people who can take the bird as well.
I will wait to see what Marie hears back from Sylvia about whether they have a PayPal account and will arrange collecting on that or else I will set up GoFundMe. Have set up similar types of campaigns so it shouldn't be an issue. If I have any problems I'll reach out. 

Just found Marie's post: "Sylvia and I have been in touch every day. Of course, she is devastated with the loss of their home. Right now though I think she is just in total shock ... she cannot cry yet ... just too numb. She sounds okay, but, again ... I know that is just because she is in shock and is taking in the reality of what has happened. From the time she and Alan were awoken by a neighbor knocking on their door around three o'clock in the morning ... and, telling them to evacuate immediately ... it has been non-stop trauma for them. In addition, the poor pups and bird are stressed and confused. Although Sylvia and Alan have insurance ... they have needs now. They left without even extra clothing, etc."

Thank you all and we'll keep you posted.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> I think a Go Fund Me Page is a great idea, Sue has been in contact about it. Also, I am going to comb through SM this weekend and collect pictures that Sylvia has posted. I will look through my email, because I know she sent me some movie clips. I would like to collect them and make them easily available to her. Thanks Marie for that idea. I would be happy to collect from others also. I would love to do more, but not sure what to do.



I have pictures from when I visited them a couple of years ago. I'll get them together for you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Recap - Walter is gathering photos, Sue (Snowbody) is handling PayPal/GoFundMe, and we have offers of fosters/temporary homes for pets.

Sue - please post the info when it's available. In the meantime, we will all be thinking about Sylvia and Alan and their fur/feather babies.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Maggie. I have been in touch with Sue and Marie this morning I think that we are on track. Lynn thanks for the offer, I think we are good for now, but if you have any suggestions can help on promotion etc. please let me know. We want this to be as successful as we can. Again anyone with pics please let me know so I can gather an album of them for Sylvia. I have had 2 people reach out so far with pics.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know how we felt when we lost our jewelry store to a fire, we took a few personal things and family items for display..
I can't imagine the feeling of loosing your home in a fire.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Update - we should have the GoFundMe page by tomorrow. Marie, Sue and I are getting some things ready. I was just in communication with both of them. There have been some suggestions off-list about things that may make it easier for Sylvia - an example is to get a PO Box (Edie's suggestion through Sue). She may want a special bank account for now so that she can easily transfer money without exposing her primary bank accounts. It would be nice to pass some of these suggestions off to Marie to relay to Sylvia. 

Heart goes out to Sylvia and Alan - phoenix will rise again


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just checking in to check on Sylvia, as I've had no time for fb, this is absolutely devastating news, I'm sitting here in shock. I'm SO very sorry Sylvia & Alan, just unimaginable.

I just looked up GoFundme and they charge almost 8%...I'm wondering if they set up that separate bank account maybe we can use paypal or deposits directly to that to avoid the fees?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is always a question regarding fees and what the benefits/costs are. Some may want to donate directly; I need to talk to Sue and Marie, but I am thinking we could ask people to PM us for Sylvia's Paypal address, we will want to clear that through Sylvia. Paypal charges 3% unless you link your bank account to it. Some people are reluctant to link a paypay account to their bank account. One advantage of GoFundMe is crowd sourcing, that is, campaigns are advertised in a lot of ways by GoFundMe itself, and others discover the campaign and contribute even if they do not know Sylvia. There is something culturally if people see others donating, they might want to donate.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> It is always a question regarding fees and what the benefits/costs are. Some may want to donate directly; I need to talk to Sue and Marie, but I am thinking we could ask people to PM us for Sylvia's Paypal address, we will want to clear that through Sylvia. Paypal charges 3% unless you link your bank account to it. Some people are reluctant to link a paypay account to their bank account. One advantage of GoFundMe is crowd sourcing, that is, campaigns are advertised in a lot of ways by GoFundMe itself, and others discover the campaign and contribute even if they do not know Sylvia. There is something culturally if people see others donating, they might want to donate.


I talked with Sylvia a few minutes ago. And, then I updated Walter and Sue. Sylvia does have PayPal. 

I do feel though that it might be better for either Walter, Sue, or me to have donations sent to our email/PayPal address. I would be happy to do that. I have done it several times. And, I can forward any money from donations directly to Sylvia's PayPal account. I can certainly understand if Sylvia and Alan, for any reason, might not feel comfortable giving out their email/PayPal address at this time. 

When talking to Sylvia today ... she is completely stressed and worn out. Unfortunately, one of the family members where they are staying does not like dogs. She says dogs are dirty.

Edie has been in touch with Sylvia. I asked Sylvia to please get back to Edie today so that Edie can help ... along with the two ladies volunteering for AMAR, and who have already offered to take care of Mimi and Ray. I think Edie has also been working on finding someone to also take care of Sylvia's bird, Dusty. Bless you, Edie.

Sylvia doesn't even have her computer ... just the app on her phone ... so, that is what she hasn't checked into SM. But, she deeply appreciates all of your love, caring, and concern. She asked me to thank all of you.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a laptop for Sylvia and am texting to see where to take it.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

How heart wrenching this is! Marie I can help out a bit for sure I just need to know what paypal account to send to. I am sure you, Sue or Walter will let me know once you work out the details via email or private message. You guys are awesome as usual!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Walter and all if you need me for anything PM me I would be willing to help.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad Walter, Marie and Sue are getting this together so fast. If you need me for anything let me know. Otherwise I shall send my donation when it's decided how to send it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There is so much good here in the SM family! I am thankful for every single one of you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, does this 2 step approach mean 8% is deducted twice?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I suggest using GoFundMe instead of PayPal. That way it can be posted on FB and there will be a lot more contributions. If we use PayPal, only those that pm Marie will know how to contribute. There are a lot of long time SM members that are seldom on SM anymore but are always on FB and if they see the GoFundMe page and learn of Sylvia's plight, they will donate. Just my 2 cents, but I think we will get a lot more donations with a GoFundMe page.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Marie, does this 2 step approach mean 8% is deducted twice?


No,

The way paypal works is if you have money in your account or link your account to a bank account they do not charge you for the transaction. If you do it by credit card, you are charged 3% of the transaction, (really, 2.9% and 30 cents). The recipient pays nothing but either links a bank account to retrieve the money or pays for services within paypal, or asks for a check (for which there is a fee). So for each $100, you pay $103

In GoFundMe, they take what you contribute and deduct 8% as a fee, You contribute $100 the person gets $92. The recipient gets the amount in the form of a check or bank transfer.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*Before and After*

I just talked to Sylvia and she said it was alright to post pictures.


Before











After


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So disturbing! I can't even imagine!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

All those homes just gone. It's so sad.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I have no words. Just devastating. My heart goes out to Sylvia and all of her neighbors. I've never seen anything like this. Prayers continue.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

pippersmom said:


> All those homes just gone. It's so sad.


This picture is just a very small part of it.
Check this out:
https://api.mapbox.com/styles/v1/ro...iHx0NCgfSOE3HYbw#13.84/38.2559/-122.2248/0/19

On this site you can zoom in and see the distruction. Note the vegetation is in red.

I live in Vallejo, work in Fairfield and the smoke is unreal. It is like living in a yellow fog.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Amazingly, the house on the corner looks like it is still standing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,

A bit of an update. After some discussion, we decided ask people to send donations directly to Sylvia's paypal. Sue will be posting the paypal information on her Facebook page; alternatively people can PM me and I will send you the paypal address. You could also PM Marie or Sue, but I am on SM more often. The feeling is that Sylvia and Alan have insurance and that he is a contractor who is already starting the rebuilding process, so they are less in need of campaign and more in need of people showing their support and having more immediate access to money. Linda's point that paypal has lower overhead means more of the money goes to Sylvia.

We know that Sylvia is independent and is uncomfortable accepting help, so we hope she will see it as simply a way for us to show her support.

Also reported is that Mimi and Ray are in the care of a foster until the situation can be stabilized.


We should be ready to go this evening.

Please remember I am still collection photos - if you have any, please let me know.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Walter, I have a link to pictures of one of the Maltese shows. I believe it was the first show that Sylvia attended. I also have a picture of her at the show holding my Gigi. Where do you want me to send the picture and the link to the show in FL?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I wanted to thank everyone so much for their concern and the outpouring of love to Sylvia is so touching. I know that we all feel so helpless and wish we could help. As Walter said, we feel much more comfortable doing the PayPal than mounting a GoFundMe campaign, which becomes a very public type of venue. We feel that would make Sylvia uncomfortable. As Walter said, it's not as much about the money as showing Sylvia our love and support. They will be okay financially -- this will just help cushion some of the immediate needs in a personal not public manner. Please feel free to PM or e-mail Walter, myself or Marie for the PayPal address Marie pried out of Sylvia. And thank you all for being such an amazing community. We're in this for the long haul to support Sylvia and we know she will come out of it as resilient as ever. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The house next to her and on the corner is still standing..That's even harder to take..
Maybe all the surrounding trees? Heartbreaking


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

cyndrae said:


> I just talked to Sylvia and she said it was alright to post pictures.
> 
> 
> Before
> ...


Oh Cindy - this is so heartbreaking. The randomness of what houses it took. Is the red from the flame retardant sprayed? I hope that where you are is safe though obviously the air quality is awful. I just can't wrap my head around it all.
Save​


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes disturbing is a good description, it's hard to put into words. If the fire had only stayed just a little farther away, but of course then there's the same thought for the next neighbor who lost their house. It's good to hear Alan has plans for rebuilding already it gives some direction and purpose, and thank goodness they are able to do it and will be ok. Just getting through the shock of it all.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My guess is that some people were able to hose down their homes or ?? to help keep the fire at bay, but I certainly don't know that. I mean why would it burn behind & not on the house in front?

Sue, I think the red is vegetation---trees maybe?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The fire retardant they've been dropping is red -- looks like it stuck to trees. Maybe it landed on just the right spot at just the right time to save some homes. Or the wind just swirled a certain way .... 

I've also read some advice about keeping gutters clean - I had never thought of that. My landlord doesn't do it every year. I've been raking up huge piles of bamboo leaves today.

Anyway, I'm in Sacramento and could probably help take care of a dog or two, or even some people if they don't mind my shabby home.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

The red is where they marked the vegetation. It is just in the pictures not on the ground. I forget why they did it that way but it is not the fire retardant. And remember they were all woke up at 3 am to leave so no one in that area could wet anything.

I talked to Sylvia yesterday and I was planning on going up to see her today. I have a computer for her but I am waking up to more evacuations so I am not sure if they had to leave the house they were at.

I live in Vallejo and my mom is in American Canyon. Remember a couple of years ago mom had part of her lung removed so she is not able to go out of her house for now as the air is so thick. The air is yellow and smells like a camp fire.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

This is just devastating. Cindy, I hope and pray your family stays safe as well. That smoke really is awful, its good your mom is staying inside. The last one we had here in Vegas on our mountain required my hubby to seal off air vents in the house, as the smoke was getting in and causing us breathing problems. 

I'll wait to hear further instruction on donations...Praying all that are in the path of these fires remain safe.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lydia,

We have decided to have people send the money directly to Sylvia via paypal. We avoid the fees of gofundme and the money gets to Sylvia and Alan sooner. The address is on Sues facebook page, or you can pm me or Marie or Sue and we will send it too you.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Walter, I messaged her.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sue sent me the email this morning. I immediately sent my donation. Thanks Walter, Marie and Sue.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*My visit with Sylvia*

I went through all my dog stuff (comb, rubberbands, brush, pee pads, bags and a small harness that can stay on all the time) to take up to Sylvia. Along with a computer. I spent the afternoon with her and Alan and of course dopey. They are staying in a pretty nice place so that is good but as you know being a guest is not exactly like being home. 

On my way up 101 I can see where the fire burnt down the guard rails and along the road were several places where buildings where burnt down. I able to take the freeway all the way up to them. Along 37 I could see off in the distance where smoke was billowing up.

I had a good visit and hopefully were able to take her mind off of everything for a few minutes.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I suggest using GoFundMe instead of PayPal. That way it can be posted on FB and there will be a lot more contributions. If we use PayPal, only those that pm Marie will know how to contribute. There are a lot of long time SM members that are seldom on SM anymore but are always on FB and if they see the GoFundMe page and learn of Sylvia's plight, they will donate. Just my 2 cents, but I think we will get a lot more donations with a GoFundMe page.


I have to say that I agree here. The upside of *Go Fund Me* is crowd sourcing. And if those close to her choose to go the Pay Pal route there is no harm. But I have a hunch you would reach a far wider audience with *GFM.*


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

OMG I’m just seeing this post. So incredibly scary and sad. I’m thankful all are safe and the fluffs are being cared for by fosters. Without going through every post was a Go fund me page set up? I’d like to dontate. Prayers to all during this terrible time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

